# Yellow Galacs: Male & Female???



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Can anyone give me an educated guess??? Does this appear to be a male and a female?

Thanks

RJ


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

awfully nice frogs


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have galacts and hoping someone answers


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Not sure you can really sex galacts. I think females might be a little chubby.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What are the ages? Even though one frog is a little slimmer, based on SVL, I would say they are both the same gender. My guess would be both female.


----------

